
Strong SSL Security on Nginx – Raymii.org - mikecarlton
https://raymii.org/s/tutorials/Strong_SSL_Security_On_nginx.html
======
hossen
SSLv2 has been created by Netscape in 1995 and SSLv3 by the same company in
1996. From the start, SSLv2 showed weaknesses and has quickly been replaced by
SSLv3. TLS is now, and since several years, the standard.

Those protocols, too often used, are vulnerable to Man In The Middle (MITM)
attacks allowing a third part to intercept, modify and decypher transferred
data.

